# Summer Sun



## charry (Aug 23, 2020)

Farewell our summer sun

Farewell our summer sun
Those winter nights are calling
The ruddy leaves drop from the trees
Fluttering, gently falling

Our dreams of beach filled weekends
Now coming to an end
It seemed so long in coming
Like an old and long lost friend

The days now getting shorter
As they have been for awhile
We now look back on those fun filled days
With memories and a smile

What weather lays before us
Till it gets here we don’t know
Will we just have cold dank mornings?
Or will it bring us lots of snow

These times are just beginning
For four months, maybe more
As the snow floats down just like the leaves
Settling gently on the floor

We’ll make the best of what we get
Now the cold nights have begun
We can’t let it get us down
So we’ll try to make it fun

We’ll don our winter clothing
When the snow lay on the ground
We’ll leave footprints in the virgin snow
With a scrinching, scrunching sound

We might try our luck tobogganing
Or maybe on some skates
Trying to make the most of it
With our grandkids as our mates

We’ll puff and pant as we climb the hill
Till we reach the top, and then
With hop and bump and perhaps a crunch
We’ll come back down again

We’ll build the kids a snow man
With hat, scarf, nose and eyes
And we’ll smile to see the child’s face
Excited and surprised

We’ll have fun with a snowball fight
Rolling balls of snow
Make snow angels lying on the ground
And when we get to cold we’ll go

We’ll dream about those summer days
When we’re basking in the sun
As we huddle round the burning fire
With hot drink and a bun

Then we’ll wait till Easter’s over
When the days are getting longer
When the snow has gone and it’s warming up
And she suns heat’s getting stronger

We’ll still moan about how cold it is
And we’ll wish for those summer days
When we’ll say it’s too hot, and we’ll moan a lot
But that’s just our kooky ways.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

So lovely, Charry!


----------



## charry (Aug 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So lovely, Charry!




Thankyou Marg xx


----------

